# Polo Interlock Polo Shirts



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm sure many of you know about these, but for those that don't know, I strongly suggest trying some on the next time you're at a Polo store. It was our golf team's shirt five years ago and has been worn about once a week since, and it has done nothing but get better with age.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Louis M said:


> I'm sure many of you know about these, but for those that don't know, I strongly suggest trying some on the next time you're at a Polo store. It was our golf team's shirt five years ago and has been worn about once a week since, and it has done nothing but get better with age.


By "interlock", do you mean the regular mesh shirt (as opposed to the smooth-finished variety?) If so, I agree...I've tried a lot of different polo shirts, and Ralph's still fit better and look better than anything else. I'd like 'em even better without the logo.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

The mesh ones are great, but the interlock refers to, as you put it, "the smooth-finished variety".

https://www.polo.com/product/index....1760809&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Louis M said:


> The mesh ones are great, but the interlock refers to, as you put it, "the smooth-finished variety".


Oh, my bad. I'm unfamiliar with the terminology. I've tried a couple of those, but find them too "clingy." They also don't breathe as well in the summer, which is when I usually wear them. I prefer the mesh.


----------

